# Used Grizzly G0709 - cleaning up: thrust bearings & question on grease



## SoCalRescue (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi everyone...

New to the forum and have been spending hours reading up on stuff. I recently purchased a used Grizzly G0709 lathe. I am cleaning up the lathe and doing the usual maintenance such as replacing the oil in the head stock. I'm also taking apart the compound slide because it wasn't tracking as smooth as I would like. They greased the leadscrew and it had some chips and gunk. Also, there was some very light rust on the dovetails and gib which cleaned up easily with some light use of scotch brite and mineral spirits.

I figured that I have it apart I might as well replace the thrust bearings. They are standard 8103 and it looks like they are made by a company called XInchang in China. It's a very inexpensive bearing if purchased through Aliexpress, about $2 bucks. Grizzly is charging $10. *My question on the bearing is can I go with a higher quality bearing, and if so, what company should I reach out to purchase and make sure it's the exact same as the one I am replacing? *Is it even worth the effort?

*What is a very high quality bearing grease that you can recommend to me?* Manufacture uses Primrose 777, but was curious if there is better quality. 









						8dfb3c7c-b88a-4df2-ab0b-bbd2a276b449-1-8ed6bd779ae09b9b895edd8bf272cde5
					

Image 8dfb3c7c-b88a-4df2-ab0b-bbd2a276b449-1-8ed6bd779ae09b9b895edd8bf272cde5 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Last question, They had grease on the leadscrew, but I am thinking they packed the bearings with so much grease that it migrated to the leadscrew. The ball oiler is located directly above the leadscrew and it wouldn't make sense to mix oil and grease. The manual suggests Mobile DTE 24 which is a light oil, the same oil in the headstock. *What do you all recommend  for oil on the leadscrew - should I use the DTE 24 like the manual suggests? *


----------



## machPete99 (Aug 29, 2020)

NSK 51103 would likely be a step up in quality, appears to be the same bearing, but will cost more.
I would not worry about grease on the leadscrew, although way oil is what should probably be used.


----------

